# 69 GTO differential....10 bolt rear end..maintenance..



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was going to change the differential oil on my 69 GTO. It has a 10 bolt rear end. I was wondering what kind to use in the car and if anyone knows how much??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eshack80 said:


> I was going to change the differential oil on my 69 GTO. It has a 10 bolt rear end. I was wondering what kind to use in the car and if anyone knows how much??


I installed 1-3/4 qts Valvoline 80w90 and 4 oz limited slip additive. Add about 1/2 the quantity then add the additive, add until it begins to run out of the fill plug.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's a limited slip, don't use synthetic oil. Use a good GL-4 (not GL-5) rated 80-85/90 with a tube of LSD additive, as stated above. Straight 90 weight is no longer available, but the multi vis 75/90 80/90 or 85/90 is fine. With mine, I actually found some limited slip spec gear oil (valvoline or staylube...can't remember) AND I installed a tube of the additive for good measure. Maybe overkill, but anything worth doing is worth OVERdoing!! BTW, the gear oil back there will last for years and years if it doesn't leak out. You'll be good for another gazillion miles.....


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

So is it not even worth changing it? I just purchased the car, it has 94k on it. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eshack80 said:


> So is it not even worth changing it? I just purchased the car, it has 94k on it. Let me know your thoughts.


For 2 Qts of oil, additive and a new gasket, a little bit of time. YES. Peace of mind. I purchased my car from someone I know, and I knew the car and I changed it. I wanted a fresh start to all the fluids and changed them all out.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

As stated previously, If you change it, you will be good to go for a long time. If it is not leaking, then it should be fine.


----------

